# Beats Audio installer



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

Does anyone have an opinion about the Beats Audio Installer app? Does it REALLY make a difference, versus DSP or whatever else is out there.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I doubt you'd notice a difference if your eq settings are right.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bencozzy (Dec 26, 2011)

No difference.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Use it if you want to distort the audio output and make it so you have to wipe everything to remove it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Beats is such a scam and I'll NEVER understand why people want it on their devices. It is an equalizer setting basically. You can make the phone sound loads better with DSPManager.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Beats is a terrible marketing ploy. I had a Rezound which gave you the wonderful EQ settings of off (too flat) and beats (drown everything out with bass). Beats is one of those things in the Android community that needs to be forgotten.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Beats is horrible. A solid equalizer app or DSP can improve overall sound quality to a much greater degree. Dr. Dre needs to take beats back to Compton and teach it some manners IMO.


----------



## marcw (Feb 6, 2012)

My son wanted a pair of beats and I could not talk him out of it. The first time i listened to them I thought they were broken. They sound like crap! Too TOO much bass.


----------

